

Nike's Flyknit Sock-Like Shoe (may cut out Asia as producer)  - wtvanhest
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-07/nike-sock-like-flyknit-transforming-shoes-as-shares-rise-retail.html

======
wtvanhest
I intentially changed the title because I thought the most interesting part in
the article was:

"executives say the new weaving process could cut costs enough to move
production outside Asia"

